# solar cooker Q



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

If i am planning on cooking for 1-3 folks and am primarily cooking cornbread/rice, beans and venison what solar cooker would you recommend i purchase? I would like to stay on the cheap end so i can buy 2 and cook all products for the day at one time but still be able to pack em up and move em. Thoughts?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Buy? What about building your own?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Buy? What about building your own?


Havent looked into it. Maybe I should because the ones online were pretty expensive.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Just looked into it. Yeah seems to be the way to go. Thought there would be more to it than that for some reason.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Build a funnel cooker.

http://solarcooking.org/plans/funneltests01.htm

Cardboard and tin foil - shiny side in. Fast, cheap, works.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

DKRinAK said:


> Build a funnel cooker.
> 
> http://solarcooking.org/plans/funneltests01.htm
> 
> Cardboard and tin foil - shiny side in. Fast, cheap, works.


Have you ever made cornbread in one? I know it depends on amount of sunlight but if i put a pot of beans, a pan of cornbread, and a small tin of ground venison in one how long do you think it would take on a sunny day? 4 hrs?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> if i put a pot of beans, a pan of cornbread, and a small tin of ground venison in one


Probably need more than one...

Now is a good time to experiment, that solarcooking.org article is a really good one. Lots of data.


----------

